# Reparar un par de bocinas, se escuchan solo al oprimir el cono.



## legolas (May 6, 2008)

Buenas, tengo un par de bocinas que quite de un auto usado que compro mi hermano pensando que estas no servian al no escucharse. Cuando las estaba quitando del auto oprimi sin querer un poco el cono de la bocina y esta se empezo a escuchar, la otra tiene el mismo problema. 

Las bocinas no parecen ser de buena marca, pero aun se ven muy enteras y me servirian en la escuela para comprobar un amplificador. ¿¿Como puedo repararlas o que falla es lo que causa esto?, tambien necesito me informen que tipo de amplificador y de que potencia necesito armar para estas, ya sea una sola bocina o el par... (un amplificador sencillo, nada del otro mundo)  En la parte del iman dicen ser de 380watts, no se a cuantos ohms, cuando llegue a casa actualizare el post con un par de imagenes y demas datos.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Tienes una de las colillas flexibles que conectan el terminal con el cono y la bobina cortada.
Fijate que se debe ver el lugar donde esta cortada, generalmente es en el borde del terminal de conexión.
Si es asi la resueldas y listo, debes verificar que la colilla flexible quede con una forma de "S" y que al mover el cono hacia adelante y atraz toda la colilla se deforme, si solo lo hace en un solo punto se volvera a cortar.


----------



## legolas (May 6, 2008)

Gracias por responder, ahora que veo bien las bocinas, estas dicen 300W/pair, me supongo que una sola tiene 150W... y para ser sincero no creo ni que lleguen a eso, pero por mi mejor, asi es mas facil hacerlas sonar con un circuito amplificador sencillo. 

Unas imagenes a continuacion: 

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=050608223705bz9.jpg

http://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?image=050608223734dm3.jpg

http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=050608223752oz8.jpg

Disculpar por la poca calidad de las imagenes, fueron tomadas con mi celular... y de noche  ops: 


En las imagenes no se aprecia, pero el par de conductores en S que van hacia la bocina mas pequeña de arriba estan muy desgastados, casi rotos del extremo donde se encuentra el filtro, son los mismos conductores que vienen desde la entrada de la bocina... asi que creo que ese es el problema... me pregunto si se pueden soldar con estaño normal como cualquier cable?

Gracias.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 6, 2008)

Hola.

Si puedes soldarlos como cualquier cable, solo fijate que (como dijo Fogonazo) queden en forma de S y se flexionen los 2 cables.

Mira acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21793.html

Ese tipo de bocinas andan aproximadamente entre los 30-50 w RMS cuando son de 6 1/2", por lo que veo esas son de 5 1/4" deben andar con 30w rms. (ojo que solo es un promedio que yo he visto)

Saludos.


----------



## legolas (May 7, 2008)

Gracias, cuando llegue a casa lo intentaré, otra pregunta. ¿Que es eso de watts RMS?, que diferencia o en que se basa uno para sacar esa potencia?, y como puedo interpretar entonces la potencia en watts que tiene impresa la bocina?

si dices que tienen 30w rms, entonces algun circuito amplificador stereo de 60w me puede servir?

Gracias.


----------



## santiago (May 7, 2008)

a ese parlante mas de 15 watts reales no le doy ya que con 30w reales moves 1 6x9


----------



## Michael keidens fernety (May 7, 2008)

hola legolas  la potencia rms  es la potencia real que puede soportar la bocina y la potencia que viene impresa es unicamente comercial  para una bocina de esas caracterisicas arma un ampificador de 10 w maximo para que no se sobrecaliente la bobina saluds.....


----------



## Pablo16 (May 7, 2008)

Apoyo las sugerencias de darle unos 15 w como máximo a esas bocinas por la calidad que tienen.

Interpretar la potencia rms a partir de lo que dice en el imán de la bocina es muy relativo. Depende de muchas cosas como marca, tipo, calidad de el parlante. Creo que no hay una regla que te diga cual es el equivalente en potencia real.

santixman: yo tengo un par de bocinas 6 1/2" Blackmore que soportan sin problemas 50w Rms. Salieron muy buenas, lástima que ya no las venden más.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (May 8, 2008)

eyyyy tengo las mismas me las regalo mi primo..... digo se las afane jejeje dije lo dicho a partir de las fotos de los parlantes que postearon
saludos
pd tengo otras de 6 pulgadas y media que tienen un cono durisimo y son puro iman tampoco vienen mas son b52 y aguantaban 40w maso
salu2


----------



## gaston sj (May 19, 2008)

posiblemente no sea una colilla ....
pede ser que por usarlas a demaciada potencia la bobina se haya salido de punto de mayor campo magnetico por lo tanto cuando le das potencia no suenan y cuando lo apretas si . si llega ser eso vas a tener que desarmarlo
saludos


----------

